# Please Help: canon rebel t3



## Lumberdogg (Oct 5, 2013)

my canon rebel t3 won't take pictures.   I have it in full auto mode.  the battery is fully charged, and I have sufficient free space on the memory card.  auto focus seems to be working, and the pre-flash routine also seems to work.  but the camera will not execute the actual snapping of a photo.  if I turn the camera off then back on, it will sometimes take one picture.  then it will kind of lock itself out again.  at one point I was troubleshooting it online, and I narrowed the problem down to the suggestion that it may be some kind of issue with the default settings.  that is as close as I've gotten.  can anyone help?


----------



## grafxman (Oct 5, 2013)

I believe there's a "clear settings" command in the third setup tab. Try doing that and see if it helps.


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2013)

To revert to the default settings - see page 164 and 165 of the T3 user's manual.


----------



## Kellgirl09 (Oct 5, 2013)

Have you called the canon place yet? My T3 just came back for the 3 rd time being repair for defects. It works fine so far. Could be the electrical connections in the lens.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Oct 5, 2013)

Kellgirl09 said:


> Have you called the canon place yet? My T3 just came back for the 3 rd time being repair for defects. It works fine so far. Could be the electrical connections in the lens.



Yes your lens is likely not communicating with the camera properly.  If you have other lenses, try to see if problem persists with those.  Clean the lens element and mount and see if that helps.


----------

